# Long weekend at Rutland Camping anyone?? 19 - 2*th Oct 2007



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Who's up for a weekend away at the Rutland Caravan & Camping (nr Oakham) this weekend??

Note the change in venue. My mum turned up to a frosty reception tonight (18.10.07) at Rutland Arms. She was told there had been a mistake and it was now £15 a night, take it or leave it... so she left it! I've rearranged the meet at Rutland Caravan & Camping... another nice site in the area.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Sounds good to me


stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Count us in :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok... all booked

My mums going today. Stew will be there tomorrow. I'll be there Sat morning, Vince will be there Sat afternoon.

Im staying til about Tue/Wed.

Standard rate inc EHU and 2 adults is £12.00 p.n.

Rutland Caravan and Camping Site 
Greetham 
Oakham
Rutland
LE15 7NX
Tel: 01572 813520 

Need to speak to me?? ring 01472 238287


----------

